# COD Admin software



## MMACH 5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I am in a COD2/COD4 gaming clan. Due to my being able to spend more time on the server, the head admin wants me to be an admin, also.

He suggested I get RCON to perform admin tasks. However, there is no RCON for OS X. Is there another program I can get to administer a remote game server from a Mac?

Thanks.


----------



## BlackFlag (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi MMach 5,

All the admin stuff can be done via the console in the game.  Here is a list of the commands.

There is a downside that when in console by missing the '/' symbol you end up saying whatever it is you typed in chat mode.  So if you want to log-in by typing '/rcon login <password>' but miss the initial forward-slash, you will accidentally say in chat mode 'rcon login <password>', i.e. give everyone on the server the admin password!  

If you want an admin tool instead, I believe Epecaf Launcher will do the trick for CoD2.  I've never used it myself, so I can't comment on it.

Hope that helps!


----------



## MMACH 5 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks!
I just downloaded Epecaf and will try it out later today.


----------

